# What do you actually get out of cycling............?



## WozzaTT (25 Jul 2014)

Might seem a strange question but I'm sure there are many reasons why people go out on their bikes (I'm thinking specifically road bikes but doesn't have to be) i.e. general fitness, to lose weight, stress management, the social side if riding with others, just to get out of the house for a while etc etc.

Reason I'm asking is that I've got my eye on a road bike but, like many people I guess, I'm a bugger for deciding I'll get into a new hobby, buy all the gear, and then it doesn't last. I'm 45 and haven't really ridden a bike since I was a kid (dad had a Claude Butler which I believe was a decent make). My reasons for wanting to get out on a bike are to lose a bit of weight, get fit, get out of the house (I work from home all day every day at the moment), compete against myself (using an app or whatever to track progress) and dare I say it................to have fun!

Anyway, just looking for a bit of reassurance really that people actually enjoy cycling, rather than force themselves to go out as a method of keeping fit. I see lots of 'proper' cyclists out on the country roads near me at the moment, grimacing in apparent agony. 

Also, what do you all do during those long, cold, wet, windy winter months? Do you still go out? I don't really want a hobby I can only indulge in for 6 months of the year.

So tell me why you cycle and why you love it, if you do?!

PS mods - feel free to move to another forum if appropriate, I wasn't quite sure where to ask.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2014)

I started cycling to lose weight and found out I really enjoy it, I commute so cycle all year round regardless of the weather.

If you are unsure whether or not you will stick with it, go down the second hand route


----------



## ChrisV (25 Jul 2014)

My underlying reason is to lose weight and get fitter.

The reason I cycle as oppose to jog, go to gym, swim etc ... is that doing 30mph down a hill/track/road while clinging on for dear life is inherently exciting in a way a lot of other forms of exercise aren't.

Riding bikes is fun or I doubt I'd do it.


----------



## WozzaTT (25 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I started cycling to lose weight and found out I really enjoy it, I commute so cycle all year round regardless of the weather.
> 
> If you are unsure whether or not you will stick with it, go down the second hand route



Cheers - yep, certainly wouldn't spend a fortune as a beginner.


----------



## WozzaTT (25 Jul 2014)

CC2014 said:


> My underlying reason is to lose weight and get fitter.
> 
> The reason I cycle as oppose to jog, go to gym, swim etc ... is that doing 30mph down a hill/track/road while clinging on for dear life is inherently exciting in a way a lot of other forms of exercise aren't.
> 
> Riding bikes is fun or I doubt I'd do it.



Good answer!! I hadn't really thought of there being an 'exciting' element to it. I find the gym and swimming etc boring too, so this looks like a definite plus for cycling.


----------



## sidevalve (25 Jul 2014)

Why do people go mountain climbing or sailing ? Of course there is the "get to work" or "keep fit" aspect of riding but the pleasure of a good ride is more than that. I returned to riding a little while ago after a gap of [too many] years and although I don't do many miles I still enjoy it. As for riding in the winter well each to his/her own on that. I don't ride in the p-----g rain but you will find there are many cold dry days when riding a bike is still enjoyable.
I agree with the above - don't spend bucketfulls of cash on new expensive kit at first, you can always do that later.
I ride a m/cycle too and there is an old phrase that sums up both hobbys "if I have to explain - you wouldn't understand". You too will be saying this when you've been riding for a short while.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Jul 2014)

Initial reason was to get fit and commute to work. As I did more of it my wife got involved, so we'd go on leisure rides together. I made my commute longer. I signed up for Ride London this year. Now we ride together for fun, I go on rides for fun, I still commute every day and it still saves me money and keeps me fitter. We ride through the year although won't necessarily go out on a 'fun' ride if the weather is foul. I commute all through the year so I get to ride in all weathers (up to and including snow) anyway. My wife has just started commuting a couple of days a week.

I was worried I wouldn't stick at it, so I bought second hand initially. My second and third purchases were new. Similarly we went second hand for my wife first time round, then new when she was hooked.

Because of the Sportive I've now joined the Fridays (kind of like a club :-) ) and will be doing social rides with them as well as Sunday ride outs with my LBS. I can't see me doing lots of Sportives though. I'm too tight to pay people to let me ride open roads I could go and ride anyway. I guess this outlook may change in a couple of weeks...


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2014)

Initially started cycling (again) to commute the one and a half miles to the station and back and to also lose weight (nearly 4stone). Found out that even though initially it was such hard work that nearly killed me... I bloody loved it.

8 years down the line I do a 35 mile round commute (when it's 24 direct) in all weathers and am out every weekend doing a 100+ miler.

In regards to the winter, it rains less then you think. Some winter days are absolutely stunning cycling weather. Cold is never an issue if you kit up correctly.

Get a decent specced bike, get out on some rides and/or find a informal group/club or if you are inclined a roadie club. Give it a few months and you will know if you like cycling or not.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (25 Jul 2014)

My main reasons are fitness and weigh loss. I also enjoy a short break from the family. I've joined a cycling club so the social side will come too but that's a bonus. 

I took up cycling as I have a tear in my shoulder which has stopped me playing golf but isn't aggravated when on the bike.

I currently prefer MTB as there are plenty of cycle tracks around me r7 and r14C2C being the closest.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2014)

I cycle because I'm a cyclist, not always fun but vastly more enjoyable to motorbikes or cars no matter what the weather (not keen on buses either)
Even now with a broken leg (secured by an intermedulary nail) I have purchased an adult tricycle in order to get around and get some exercise.


----------



## PK99 (25 Jul 2014)

Fitness.
Companionship
Friends
Good pain as opposed to bad pain!
A fantastic hot shower after a tinglingly cold winter ride.
Coffee craik and cake with strangers in random tea shops.
Freedom. 
The open road.
Zillions of potential purchase to ponder.
Challenge.
Achievement.
Wind in my hair on a hot hot summer's day.
Beer at the end of a hard day.
A sense of community.
Ie all the things that make life worth living!


----------



## morrisman (25 Jul 2014)

Since retiring it became obvious that the next thing on the agenda was death  so I needed something to put of the day. I had cycled before but not for a good few years. In the last year I have:

lost ~ 16lbs
reduced my hypertension medication by more than half
reduced my diabetes medication also by more than half
become fitter than I've been in years
regretted not doing it many years ago.


----------



## ChrisV (25 Jul 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> I took up cycling as I have a tear in my shoulder which has stopped me playing golf but isn't aggravated when on the bike.
> .



Aww, that's made me sad. I hate when people are forced to give up golf. I don't know how I'd cope with that!


----------



## stevey (25 Jul 2014)

Needed to loose weight (4st so far)
Definately fitter (less aches and creaks)
Again the social side joined a local club
And whats important to me at the moment is the ability to just get on my bike and just go away (helps to clear my head)
Just generally enjoy it.


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2014)

Before my accident, enjoyment, relaxation, stress release, get out the house, off the sofa, weight control (I'm not one of these people who can get on a bike and ctually drop a stone in a month regardless of diet)

Now, I am not so sure...it's more a chore than a pleasure, with a nervy feeling every time a car goes past or a van sits behind me revving away in first gear waiting to overtake  My bikes do get ridden a bit but they are also starting to annoy me sitting in the lounge  

Now my private HC provider are refusing to pay out for more physio, will probably end up riding even less


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> In regards to the winter, it rains less then you think. Some winter days are absolutely stunning cycling weather. Cold is never an issue if you kit up correctly.



This is true, we've had some great rides in the winter. All three of us even did a coastal ride on Christmas Day last year, wonderful.


----------



## ChrisV (25 Jul 2014)

What happened Vickster? The more I read about cycling, the more I realise there is a dark side ...


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vickster-otp-of-this-parish-down-but-on-the-mend.150003/

Not so much a dark side, no malice, but accidents with lasting consequences occur

Get a copy of CycleCraft by John Franklin and read how to control your space on the road, ride defensively and reduce risk (not that it probably would have helped me as there was no primary position to take to mitigate the risk by discouraging the overtake)

Just pretty pi**ed off about it all right now


----------



## michaelcycle (25 Jul 2014)

Time to myself and silence.

It's like meditation on wheels...


----------



## derrick (25 Jul 2014)

Have always commuted on the bike, but i really enjoy riding with like minded people, love the club we are in, have met so many people and a few of them have become real close friends, it allows me to help others along the way, that i find very rewarding (feel good factor). we do a lot more socializing now than we ever did, but probably has a bit to do with the kids are all grown up so we have a lot more time on our hands. And on top of that it keeps me fit. What's not to like.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2014)

My main love is mountain walking/scrambling/climbing but I cycle to keep up my fitness levels between walks plus I can do it from my front door several times a week whilst fitting it around the rest of my life.

I used to mountain bike a lot which is a lot more fun than road biking tbh - but less convenient for me these days.

I do enjoy my road cycling most of the time. When it is cold and windy it can be a chore and whilst I'm pretty confident I could cycle much further I get totally fed up after an hour and a half or so.

On the upside there are times when its a nice calm day, I crack off a couple of good hard hills whilst enjoying the lovely countryside and I think that as a simple, easy to get into sport it is hard to beat.

The trick is (I think) to establish a regular routine to your cycling - whatever suits you really. I aim for 2-3 times a week totaling 40-50 miles whereas others do that distance and more day after day! Whatever works for you really.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2014)

Cycling stops me looking at four wall all day


----------



## bpsmith (25 Jul 2014)

More of what's been said above. My CBR is now regulating to second best to the roadie. Love motorbikes, but found that I love bicycles more! Who'd have thought?

There is nothing to describe a good cycle. Whether it be a short hard lung opening blast or a longer but paced ride out or an more relaxed group ride chatting with mates or random unknown cyclists. This sport really is something that I wish I had done years ago too!


----------



## Markymark (25 Jul 2014)

Money, fame and women mostly.


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Jul 2014)

Being out in the fresh air and beautiful countryside on the bike is simply the best thing I can think of doing with a weekend. There's an awful lot you can get out of cycling as a recreational sport, and the great thing is everyone can adapt it to suit their own needs and preferences. 

Health benefits are a nice bonus. 

But I'm sure I (over)spend all the money I "save" on commuting petrol on bits and bobs for the bike!


----------



## inkd (25 Jul 2014)

More of the above, I aim to commute twice a week and get out when I can on days off, weight loss and fitness plus the massive smile I get just getting out in the forest


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2014)

my main reasons for cycling are

saves money by not using car
helps to keep me fitter 
i enjoy it
gives me a good excuse to do some exercise
a chance to test ride loads of different bikes , in the last 4 years i have ridden 120+ different bikes


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2014)

Not forgetting I have made some awesome brilliant mates through both cycling and from this forum.


----------



## palinurus (25 Jul 2014)

I get around.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jul 2014)

Enjoyment.....and, sometimes, a sense of achievement.


----------



## User6179 (25 Jul 2014)

palinurus said:


> I get around.



View: http://youtu.be/SQDGUv-HKEQ


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

I just enjoy the achievement of each ride I do, the more extreme the weather the more I seem to enjoy the end result.
Just because someone is all dressed up in lycra and riding an expensive road bike, doesn't always make them a proper cyclist, a proper cyclist is one that observes the rules according to where they are riding, curtsey to others, and as @vickster says make others a wear of you and your position and as @Supersuperleeds says in all weathers, as so proper cyclist you never see over the winter or least only on the good days ( I know many do ride in all weathers)


----------



## lesley_x (25 Jul 2014)

I like feeling fit and healthy and challenging myself and achieving and stuff. Exercise is so good for my mental wellbeing.
Transport - I can combine a hobby with something functional
Cheaper than fuel and parking

For example, last week I cycled into the botanic gardens, kindle in backpack, lay and chilled for an hour. Then I got up, totally relaxed and went to Tescos on the way home for my shopping. Awesome. 
And I don't know why but whenever I get on my bike, even before I've turned a pedal, a big smile spreads across my face. I think it taps into that feeling of being a kid and free or something


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jul 2014)

I don't have a reason. I've been cycling for fifty years albeit with the odd break, all I know is the first time I rode an adult bike age 13 I fell in love with it and when my mates eventually gave up, as most do, I sought out like minded souls by joining a club.

Why do I love it? I haven't a clue and couldn't care less.


----------



## Garry A (25 Jul 2014)

It's fun and I like doing it. Going to get into the maintenance side of it too as this appeals to me. You leave the rest of the world behind when you go out and it's just you and the bike.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (25 Jul 2014)

It's a really cheap form of transport. Then there's the enjoyment of it and the exercise. Plus I get a tan out of it what with all the time I spend cycling in the sunshine.


----------



## robjh (25 Jul 2014)

Just because it's a tremendously enjoyable way of getting around. Sitting in a car I feel lazy, inactive and slightly guilty, and wish I was outside feeling the fresh air and the elements. There's very little weather when I wouldn't ride if it is practical do so.
I arrive at work feeling just, well, _good_ and happy and healthy. And I can't deny a certain sense of superiority over my lumpen car-bound colleagues, whom I see as stuck in a rut and lacking imagination (although I don't always tell them that).
I like knowing that I am fit, but that is some way down the list - more like a happy by-product.
I also love it for tours and long leisure rides - it is a great way to pass through a landscape, with a sense of involvement that you will never get from behind a windscreen.


----------



## AndyWilliams (25 Jul 2014)

Freedom


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Freedom


+1

It's been freedom for me since i was about 7 ( i'm 46 now  ) and it's got better every day since. It's also enabled me to see parts of the world i probably wouldn't have otherwise and i have found some terrific friends along the way.

What's not to like ?


----------



## Big Nick (25 Jul 2014)

I started working a lot closer to home so started cycle commuting on my 20 year old mtb and slowly got into it.

I like going places under my own power where I consume the fuel rather than the car engine!!

I've only lost around half a stone in weight but to be honest it was more for regular exercise as my job is now mainly office based.


----------



## sutts (25 Jul 2014)

I got into it to lose a bit of weight initially. I lost 2 stone some 15 months ago and it's still off. I live some 10 minutes from as much English countryside as a person could ever imagine..yet until I cycled I never really knew it was there! For sure, I drove down the lanes a few times in my life, but I had no idea what was going on around me, now I swerve for a bump in the road without even consciously thinking about it! I never even knew that there was a lake a few miles from where I lived...how the hell did that get there, I was clueless! The English countryside is breath-taking and you need to get out there!

Is it all honey? No, it's bloody hard work at times. For sure, in summer it's great, and even winter is ok if you are wrapped up, but it's easier to stay in sometimes when the wind is strong and the rain is lashing down. For the most part though, I feel positively alive...and it's one of the biggest regrets of my life that I didn't do this as a youngster, because it would have been better than the 320.000 cigarettes I puffed away for 22 years in my late teens, 20's and 30's (and that's a conservative estimate)!

I did 8700 miles in my first year and I am really, really proud of that! Is anyone proud sitting indoors watching TV?

Get on that bike!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2014)

sutts said:


> I got into it to lose a bit of weight initially. I lost 2 stone some 15 months ago and it's still off. I live some 10 minutes from as much English countryside as a person could ever imagine..yet until I cycled I never really knew it was there! For sure, I drove down the lanes a few times in my life, but I had no idea what was going on around me, now I swerve for a bump in the road without even consciously thinking about it! I never even knew that there was a lake a few miles from where I lived...how the hell did that get there, I was clueless! The English countryside is breath-taking and you need to get out there!
> 
> Is it all honey? No, it's bloody hard work at times. For sure, in summer it's great, and even winter is ok if you are wrapped up, but it's easier to stay in sometimes when the wind is strong and the rain is lashing down. For the most part though, I feel positively alive...and it's one of the biggest regrets of my life that I didn't do this as a youngster, because it would have been better than the 320.000 cigarettes I puffed away for 22 years in my late teens, 20's and 30's (and that's a conservative estimate)!
> 
> ...



Good post! I 'liked' it.

However, I am definitely proud sitting indoors watching TV when Chelsea are winning.


----------



## sutts (25 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good post! I 'liked' it.
> 
> However, I am definitely proud sitting indoors watching TV when Chelsea are winning.


Thanks! I don't 'do' football...so no idea if Chelsea win often or not!


----------



## Cycling Dan (25 Jul 2014)

I get to be a camera cyclist who can upload naughty drivers to the internet........ Wait I'm sure the PR team told to to say something different.


----------



## jnrmczip (25 Jul 2014)

Cycling is a thing I always wanted to be involved in as I enjoyed it as a kid. I choose to take it up now so I could not only get fitter and travel to and from work quicker but also so I could meet new people and take on some challenges. Maybe even make some money for charity events. I think everyone has their own reason. I do suggest not jumping straight in and buying a bike encase it is just a thought and you aren't committed to carry it through. My personal approach was building a bike from 3 old bikes that were in the garage broken and commuting to work to see if I still enjoyed it as much. Turns out I did so I have now taken the next step into buying an entry level road bike and joining this site to start taking on bigger cycles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> *It's a really cheap form of transport*. Then there's the enjoyment of it and the exercise. Plus I get a tan out of it what with all the time I spend cycling in the sunshine.


I won't tell you what I have spent


----------



## Glow worm (25 Jul 2014)

sutts said:


> Thanks! I don't 'do' football...so no idea if Chelsea win often or not!



They don't win at all. In fact they're crap, and last season propped up the Evo Stick Division South.*


*I may have made that up


----------



## hepburn (25 Jul 2014)

Well...initially I started cycling a couple of years ago because I wanted a nice bum! Then I went out on a few cycle paths near home and found I really enjoyed it! I discovered loads of beautiful countryside that's been right on my doorstep for the last 40 years and I never knew  Now my daughter (10) has learnt to ride and we go out together - we did 30 miles together on Sunday. We just treat it as a nice day out and take a picnic. 

I just really love the freedom. Sometimes it's tough but it's exhilarating too. If I could ride every day I would.

And my bum has definitely improved


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2014)

hepburn said:


> Well...initially I started cycling a couple of years ago because I wanted a nice bum! Then I went out on a few cycle paths near home and found I really enjoyed it! I discovered loads of beautiful countryside that's been right on my doorstep for the last 40 years and I never knew  Now my daughter (10) has learnt to ride and we go out together - we did 30 miles together on Sunday. We just treat it as a nice day out and take a picnic.
> 
> I just really love the freedom. Sometimes it's tough but it's exhilarating too. If I could ride every day I would.
> 
> And my bum has definitely improved


As on many other threads..........................Photos?


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jul 2014)

I guess its because its the only time my head is totally clear . All I think about is my surroundings and the road so I am safe . My mind very rarely wonders when cycling so I get to forget about everything else .
There is also the natural high you get from working hard and the nice cold beer after a ride .


----------



## hepburn (25 Jul 2014)

raleighnut said:


> As on many other threads..........................Photos?



Cheeky! (did you see what I did there?)


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Jul 2014)

An empty wallet. Lousy bloody hobby, got in to it to loose a bit of weight. I did, thousands of pounds literally. If you don't keep up with the 'training' then the weight piles back on and the effort required after more than a couple of weeks lay off is a killer. 

Much as I would love to pack in and avoid the pain I can't give in now what with having 3 bikes to wear out, along with a shed load (no an actual full shed) of spares and accessories and an entire wardrobe of lycra. 

The only solution is to try and wear it out quicker, so 200km a week minimum and 500 + in the hols, shoot why did I open the 'found a bargain' thread again


----------



## ayceejay (25 Jul 2014)

My wife hates me, my kids hate me and I am not sure about my four legged 'friend'. If I can get my kit on before she sees another shelf to go up or a lawn to mow I am out the door. I come back later and she says "Four hours, are you ridin' slo mo or what?" sometimes I don't say "what" because that really gets me in trouble.
Man/machine is my motivation oh and the chick I ride with, Beryl.
Sexist Cycle Club member.


----------



## John the Canuck (25 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> Before my accident, enjoyment, relaxation, stress release, get out the house, off the sofa, weight control ...Now, I am not so sure...it's more a chore than a pleasure,
> Now my private HC provider are refusing to pay out for more physio, will probably end up riding even less..



nope - don't give in - EVER.!
something that gave you a lot of pleasure got a 'set-back' -- so accept that and move forward to what you want.!
I'm 73, live a solitary single life - had more set-backs than you can ever imagine - thing is, at the end of each day, I sit on the porch and say 'well, that wasn't too bad'' and enjoy the sunset
i guard what i have, look after myself, tend to my needs, and enjoy what i have - that's cycling

regardless of injury, if you can still get on your bike and peddle down some country traffic-free roads -- do it
the feeling WILL come back...............................best wishes..john


----------



## Saluki (25 Jul 2014)

I started to ride to get a bit fitter with the possibility of losing weight. Then I discovered cake so the weight hasn't dropped off as fast as it would have done without the cake.
The stripey tan is a bonus really, the nicely shaped and toned legs are another bonus. Rediscovering the beauty of 'me time' where I can ignore the phone and do what I please for anything from 30 minutes to 5 hours when I don't have to talk to anyone if I don't want to and having time to think my thoughts, daydream (within reason on the roads) and not have to answer to anyone is just wonderful.

So to recap, what I get out of cycling is: Nice legs, some time to myself, a better feeling of self worth as I am getting fitter and slimmer and a freaking awesome tan.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Jul 2014)

Being part of the world not cocooned away from it in a car travelling or gym keeping the weight steady.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2014)

I'm no longer competitive at much of anything, and cycling allows me to travel at my own speed and actually experience and witness the worlds' doings at my own pace.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jul 2014)

Another vote for...

Freedom.


----------



## cardiac case (26 Jul 2014)

What do you get ?

Legs like tree trunks with knots for knees.


Paul G


----------



## summerdays (26 Jul 2014)

I don't know what it is but I can get a lot of enjoyment just spinning those pedals round and round. But I'm a bit lazy, so for me I commute, it becomes a routine so I don't have to do the biggest step which is getting the bike out. Once on the bike I really enjoy it, though the worst of the winter weather can be a bit draining. But equally there are the beautifully still winter mornings with the sun shining, or the meeting of lots of other cyclists. And come the summer I'm actually pitying those stuck in a car!

I get to eat cake (well I would anyway, but I'm not as round as I would be without cycling), my general fitness is better (remembering I'm a lazy lump that needs a kick to get out occasionally), it's better for the environment (we can't carry on using our cars for really short journeys when you could walk or cycle).


----------



## beardy01 (26 Jul 2014)

Like most others i started cycling after not being on a bike for 15yrs to lose the 2 and a half stone i had put on. After 6mths and now 2 stone lighter i now get grumpy if i cant get on my bike 3 times a week for 25+ miles and a 55+ ride at the weekend. Am enjoying it even more than when i first started for weight loss and fitness reasons. Riding quickly downhill or on the flat , even liking pushing myself up a climb ( not at the time tho ) having a little relaxed ride round the country lanes and discovering roads locally you never knew existed. Every ride is different and enjoyable for different reasons so grab yourself a decent bike and get out there, i spent £900 pound on my trek so it would force me out knowing i couldnt not go out and see a lump of cash sitting there. Glad i did as i love it and dont have to upgrade for a while yet. You wont be disappointed and you feel better for it


----------



## Custom24 (26 Jul 2014)

Endorphins


----------



## Squid lips (26 Jul 2014)

Hiding place from the wife and two daughters ( I get nagged in surround sound )
And the beautiful Lake District, peace and quiet and fitness


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jul 2014)

@WozzaTT: my tip for continuing to cycle through the Winter months is simple: just dress for the weather. With the right choice of clothing, you can stay warm and dry in bad weather, and still enjoy the cycling. Also: cycle regularly, so it becomes a routine habit, because that also helps keep you doing it.
Welcome to the CC fora .


----------



## HailshamHoop (26 Jul 2014)

Same as lots on here, hadn't cycled for years, started again about 3 years ago with a second hand mountain bike, was using it mostly on roads so 18 months ago bought a Scott CX bike that someone had cashed in at a pawnbrokers (£1200 new, only 9 months old got for £450  , got a bike fit at "the tri store" in Eastbourne and have never looked back.
35-65 miler at weekends and out at least twice during the week. I don't mind the winter months, just dress accordingly and check weather forecast to pre plan the best days to get out that week. And a lovely 30miler on Xmas day afternoon where I saw 2 vehicle in nearly 2 hours.
Also taking the bike on holidays (Peak district next week) and planning routes with a few challenging hills thrown in, and watch the wardrobe space reserved for lycra grow steadily


----------



## Lincov (26 Jul 2014)

Far easier parking at work, fitness, stress relief, occasional social...but mostly because it makes me feel like a kid again!


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2014)

I had a nice 25mile ride this morning, improved by sunshine and less traffic. I don't think I had any particularly tittish drivers either! I don't think I've ever managed that distance at an average of over 15mph, nor indeed without stopping (I didn't unclip my right foot once)  The Fulcrums definitely help. No great aches and pains either in leg or back, so that's progress. I might try the same run tomorrow morning on the carbon

(I realise 500ft of climbing is bu*ger all)

http://app.strava.com/activities/171022525


----------



## John the Canuck (26 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> I had a nice 25mile ride this morning, improved by sunshine and less traffic. ...
> ......... No great aches and pains either in leg or back, so that's progress....



excellent bit of news --.!

just off out myself - my av speed will be a LOT less than yours tho..


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Jul 2014)

Fitness, freedom and fun


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

vickster said:


> I had a nice 25mile ride this morning, improved by sunshine and less traffic. I don't think I had any particularly tittish drivers either! I don't think I've ever managed that distance at an average of over 15mph, nor indeed without stopping (I didn't unclip my right foot once)  The Fulcrums definitely help. No great aches and pains either in leg or back, so that's progress. I might try the same run tomorrow morning on the carbon
> 
> (I realise 500ft of climbing is bu*ger all)
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/171022525


Its half what I did over 100Km yesterday.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2014)

@vickster Well done. Great to see you back on board again and at a decent speed already!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jul 2014)

My background is that I've cycled for as long as I can remember but for many years they were all mainly short trips as I never plucked up the courage to go out and do the long rides I daydreamed about. Then a couple of things happened which changed that: Firstly I had a car dealer ask me why I even needed a car as I was driving such short distances (6 miles each week day), then I spent a day sailing and realised how unfit I really was. A cheap bike was purchased (so as not to risk the best bike) and I started cycling to work.

Rides to work led to more pleasure-trips, which led to wanting to go further afield, which led to actually doing those rides I had daydreamed about before moving on to more adventurous ones still.

Initially what I got out of cycling was getting fit, losing weight and saving the cost of fuel and parking. What I get now is that cycling makes most trips into an adventure in a way that driving has long since ceased to do and I get a real buzz from riding big distances or on challenging routes. I find I enjoy the scenery more from the bike too - the views from the hill tops seem far more epic when you've had to work to get there and I've been to places that I'd probably never have seen at all if I hadn't been on the bike.

Although my preference is fair-weather riding I do ride through the winter, mainly because I start to feel stir crazy if I haven't been on the bike for a few days. The winter just gone was difficult and I got wet a fair few times, but still enjoyed the rides.

As with any outdoor activity in winter, the secret is layers of clothing so that you can adjust it to suit. For example, you're likely to want to be well layered up at the start of a ride, but once you've got a couple of miles done you'll start to warm up properly and will want to shed a layer or two. I find a Buff really useful. Worn under the crash hat it keeps in the warmth in winter but also wicks away sweat in summer to keep me from overheating.

Your bike will need to be looked after more in winter. The dirt, grit and salt off the roads is not good for drivetrains and will also wear brakes faster than usual.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jul 2014)

I can't get the mental picture of Hepburn's bum and Saluki's legs out of my mind now. I wish these girls would stop talking dirty, I've come over all hot and bothered


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I can't get the mental picture of Hepburn's bum and Saluki's legs out of my mind now. I wish these girls would stop talking dirty, I've come over all hot and bothered




Better get out on yer bike then..


----------



## gavgav (26 Jul 2014)

Cycling is a big mood lifter for me. I've had the most stressful and emotional 6 months of my life, this year, and getting out on the bike a couple of times a week has been one of the few things that have kept me from totally losing it I think. I feel so much better, relaxed and have a clearer head, after a ride.

There is also the feeling of a challenge and discovering new places and roads that I have never been on before


----------



## Mark White (26 Jul 2014)

I'm 46 and work from home too, and have done for the last 7 years or so. Which has been the case since the birth of my son, and I've pretty much dedicated myself during that time to providing a secure future for him and my wife. Zero socialising, no splashing out on luxuries for myself - just banking everything. 

That's been fine, but I realised that if I continued with the sedentary and stressful lifestyle I was leading, I'd probably be reducing the amount of time I get to spend with my family before I die. I'd enjoyed swimming in the past, but a trip to the local pool would take a couple of hours to get an hour of exercise, so with my son going out on his bike with his friends I got thinking that cycling might give me the exercise I needed, and a bit of time to myself away from the computer, and to be able to do as little or as much as I want at a moments notice. So I bought my first bike for 20odd years.

It's working, and I enjoy it. And for now, that's good enough for me


----------



## _aD (26 Jul 2014)

I don't own a car, and never have. Cycling is my primary mode of transport come rain or shine. I ride a mountain bike that looks like something Quinton Blake might ride, as it's a utility bike for all sorts of shenanigans, so it's far from the lightest. It was pretty cheap and is not a fashion or vanity item. I run a computer services business so I use the bike to get to/from customers as well as for personal rides. Unless the weather is grotty I'll almost always take a route that is not the quickest, nor shortest, but one that is enjoyable. It might take me down a little back lane I haven't ridden for a while, or on a bridleway or other off-road track. I love cycling whether I need to - because I have to get somewhere - or because I want to...because a 30 mile detour to the beach is an option :-D

I don't ride to keep fit or because I'm some sort of "eco-warrior", I ride because I love it. I'm glad that cycling is sustainable at a fundamental level, that it is not bad for our environment, and that it keeps me fit, strong and healthy. These are all benefits, but I'm definitely not the sort who gets up early to time trail a route! I don't care about people drafting me or having to wait in a queue. I'm too laid back for all that bother.

I don't know what gear ratios I have and I don't know how big my wheels are. I just love to ride my bike.


----------



## _aD (26 Jul 2014)

Custom24 said:


> Endorphins


Nothing quite like getting back and feeling like you're the king of your own body.


----------



## _aD (26 Jul 2014)

victor said:


> @WozzaTT: my tip for continuing to cycle through the Winter months is simple: just dress for the weather. With the right choice of clothing



And learn to check weather forecasts and get the hang of your area's weather patterns. I find it fairly trivial to plan my week ahead around the weather and don't often get caught out.


----------



## _aD (26 Jul 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Although my preference is fair-weather riding I do ride through the winter, mainly because I start to feel stir crazy if I haven't been on the bike for a few days. The winter just gone was difficult and I got wet a fair few times, but still enjoyed the rides.



When you get home a bit wet, with sopping waterproofs and a dripping bicycle, sometimes you wonder how it was you had a massive grin on your face the whole ride home!


----------



## _aD (26 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> So to recap, what I get out of cycling is: Nice legs, some time to myself, a better feeling of self worth as I am getting fitter and slimmer and a freaking awesome tan.



If your cycling tan looks anything like mine, you have a weird sense of "freaking awesome". Have you seen the tan on your legs when there's nothing on them? I'll wait here until I hear the screams.


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2014)

_aD said:


> If your cycling tan looks anything like mine, you have a weird sense of "freaking awesome". Have you seen the tan on your legs when there's nothing on them? I'll wait here until I hear the screams.


Nothing wrong with stripey arms and legs. It's not like I wear a dress ever. I am either in shorts or jeans, nobody gets to see the 'reflector legs' where they are bright white.


----------



## _aD (26 Jul 2014)

"Reflector legs" - love it!


----------



## WozzaTT (26 Jul 2014)

Wow - so many replies! Thank you very much . I won't clog the thread up by replying to everyone individually but each and every comment and welcome is greatly appreciated.

You've all convinced me but I'm slightly crest-fallen in that I'd decided on a bike - the Boardman Road Sport Limited Edition 2014 (yeah, I know you have to deal with Halfords but I'll risk it) but of course they're out of stock in all frame sizes except one. I just like the look of this bike and from what I've learned so far it's a pretty decent entry level road bike, especially considering it's available for not much over £400 with a couple of discounts applied. So I need to find out if they will be having more in stock and if so, when. 

If they're not I'm back to square one but I may start a new thread in the 'What bike' forum to hopefully find a bike as good as the Boardman for comparable money. There is a LBS nearby (Red Kite Cycles) but I'll need to know more before I venture in there, as I don't recognise any of the brands on their website and I'm sure they'll be pretty expensive anyway.

Thanks again for all the 'what do you get out of cycling' comments, which I've really enjoyed reading - keep 'em coming and enjoy your evenings .


----------



## huwsparky (26 Jul 2014)

I don't even have a bike yet after being out of the sport for about 5 years but Reading this thread has made me want to get back on a bike more than ever!


----------



## WozzaTT (26 Jul 2014)

huwsparky said:


> I don't even have a bike yet after being out of the sport for about 5 years but Reading this thread has made me want to get back on a bike more than ever!



Nice - do it!


----------



## BrynCP (27 Jul 2014)

I started in order to lose weight last November. To date I have lost 4 stone. I started with a few miles, and now regularly achieve around 150 miles a week.

Regarding winter, I started in winter, and my first post on this forum was regarding people's opinions on beginning in winter. They said go for it, they were right. With some base layers, I never felt cold on the bike and I never got really wet. I got a wet back quite a bit, but it didn't bother me! I've already started looking at what lights I can buy for winter to keep up my longer rides on unlit roads.

I never have to force myself out, sometimes I have to force myself not to thought! Some of what I get out of it:

After a stressful day, I can ride it all away easily. WIthin just a few miles there is some great scenery that I would never see watching TV or playing computer games or whatever else I used to do after work.
Continued weight loss, I feel so much better for it
Seeing progress: the hills I once couldn't climb, the 3 hour rides that are now 2.5 hour rides etc.
The great feeling that comes from just cycling down country lanes, with nothing around for miles


----------



## snorri (27 Jul 2014)

What do I get out of cycling?

I get to post on CycleChat without feeling like some sort of alien, or traveller in a land where everyone speaks a foreign language.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2014)

_aD said:


> If your cycling tan looks anything like mine, you have a weird sense of "freaking awesome". Have you seen the tan on your legs when there's nothing on them? I'll wait here until I hear the screams.



My youngest lad calls me a freak when he sees my tan lines


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My youngest lad calls me a freak when he sees my tan lines




I'll call you a freak and I haven't seen your tan lines


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I'll call you a freak and I haven't seen your tan lines



Don't give up hope, play your cards right and you never know


----------



## BrynCP (27 Jul 2014)

I can deal with most tan lines, as I don't swim or walk around topless or wear shorts except on the bike.

But the 3/4 tanned fingers, white back of hand, baring a little circular bit, and the tanned wrists, are very clear to everybody, all the time, and only getting more defined by the day!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2014)

BrynCP said:


> I can deal with most tan lines, as I don't swim or walk around topless or wear shorts except on the bike.
> 
> But the 3/4 tanned fingers, white back of hand, baring a little circular bit, and the tanned wrists, are very clear to everybody, all the time




Even worse when you have worn meshed backed gloves...


----------



## donnyjnk (27 Jul 2014)

WozzaTT said:


> Wow - so many replies! Thank you very much . I won't clog the thread up by replying to everyone individually but each and every comment and welcome is greatly appreciated.
> 
> You've all convinced me but I'm slightly crest-fallen in that I'd decided on a bike - the Boardman Road Sport Limited Edition 2014 (yeah, I know you have to deal with Halfords but I'll risk it) but of course they're out of stock in all frame sizes except one. I just like the look of this bike and from what I've learned so far it's a pretty decent entry level road bike, especially considering it's available for not much over £400 with a couple of discounts applied. So I need to find out if they will be having more in stock and if so, when.
> 
> ...


 do yourself a favour. if you get the bike from halfrauds get it checked out by your local bike shop. the bikes are good but my chain ring bolts came of whilst on the extreme trail at Sherwood pines, not impressed.


----------



## Stantheman (27 Jul 2014)

Fun and freedom.


----------



## Torvi (27 Jul 2014)

well for the first mile with my new bike i had biggest grin ever since my childhood days that speaks for itself no?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jul 2014)

I don't have a car, so, yes, freedom to move about any time I like.
The weather does not bother me.


----------



## Saluki (27 Jul 2014)

BrynCP said:


> I can deal with most tan lines, as I don't swim or walk around topless or wear shorts except on the bike.
> 
> But the 3/4 tanned fingers, white back of hand, baring a little circular bit, and the tanned wrists, are very clear to everybody, all the time, and only getting more defined by the day!


My hands are slightly paler than my arms and fingers. A bit noticeable but not too horrific. I do work mostly outside so my hands get some sun with my gloves off, which possibly helps a bit.


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Jul 2014)

A new way of life...Simples


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jul 2014)

BrynCP said:


> I can deal with most tan lines, as I don't swim or walk around topless or wear shorts except on the bike.
> 
> But the 3/4 tanned fingers, white back of hand, baring a little circular bit, and the tanned wrists, are very clear to everybody, all the time, and only getting more defined by the day!


It's the helmet tan sported by slapheads that's the worst.


----------



## LarryDuff (30 Jul 2014)

One of the things that I like about cycling is that for the time I'm out on my bike I can totally forget about all the sh*t that accompanies life these days and the only thing that matters is the next hill.


----------



## Torvi (30 Jul 2014)

i got the same mate, 12 hours of hard work and once i jump on my bike on my way to home im smiling all the way


----------



## Andy Jeffery (30 Jul 2014)

A clear mind!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (31 Jul 2014)

Freedom, like being a kid again, a sense of well-being, riding through puddles with that satisfying 'swish' the tyres make, gravel crunching under the tyres, fresh air, the wind - if it's not too strong - the feel of a well-running bike beneath me, the soft whir of the chain, the tyres on the road, smiling for no particular reason, saying 'Hello' to people I don't know, pretending I don't have a care in the world for a while, deciding where to go when I don't really have to go anywhere but I just feel like doing it, scenery, dappled shade on quiet minor roads, imagining that all the motorists that pass me envy me even if they don't, not thinking about anything special, standing on the pedals to ride up a hill, free-wheeling downhill, shiney spokes in the sunshine... lots of things.

Strangely, I find I often have to make the effort to go out and do it, even though I know how much I enjoy it once I'm out there. I'm currently riding a pretty old Dawes Discovery, nothing fancy, Mr Sedate, and I've swapped the drop-bars for almost flats, and 27 inch wheels for 700c's, and put on a very heavy rear rack, so each time I ride it now I'm trying out the new-ish bits I've added, and I'm loving how it all feels 'just right' for me, soooo there's also the satisfaction of swapping out these other parts then finding how well they all work together.

Yep, that's about it. (Sorry it's an essay.)


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jul 2014)

Cycling makes me feel good, as does all exercise. It releases old dolphins or something*, and as we all know, old dolphins make you feel good!



*Yes, I know.


----------



## WozzaTT (31 Jul 2014)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Freedom, like being a kid again, a sense of well-being, riding through puddles with that satisfying 'swish' the tyres make, gravel crunching under the tyres, fresh air, the wind - if it's not too strong - the feel of a well-running bike beneath me, the soft whir of the chain, the tyres on the road, smiling for no particular reason, saying 'Hello' to people I don't know, pretending I don't have a care in the world for a while, deciding where to go when I don't really have to go anywhere but I just feel like doing it, scenery, dappled shade on quiet minor roads, imagining that all the motorists that pass me envy me even if they don't, not thinking about anything special, standing on the pedals to ride up a hill, free-wheeling downhill, shiney spokes in the sunshine... lots of things.
> 
> Strangely, I find I often have to make the effort to go out and do it, even though I know how much I enjoy it once I'm out there. I'm currently riding a pretty old Dawes Discovery, nothing fancy, Mr Sedate, and I've swapped the drop-bars for almost flats, and 27 inch wheels for 700c's, and put on a very heavy rear rack, so each time I ride it now I'm trying out the new-ish bits I've added, and I'm loving how it all feels 'just right' for me, soooo there's also the satisfaction of swapping out these other parts then finding how well they all work together.
> 
> Yep, that's about it. (Sorry it's an essay.)



Nice!! Very literary!


----------



## WozzaTT (31 Jul 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Cycling makes me feel good, as does all exercise. It releases old dolphins or something*, and as we all know, old dolphins make you feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I know.



Yes, I'm looking forward to rediscovering a few of the old dolphins .


----------



## Rural halfwit (1 Aug 2014)

+1 for freedom and the pleasure of enjoying the outside world


----------



## sutts (1 Aug 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Cycling makes me feel good, as does all exercise. It releases old dolphins or something*, and as we all know, old dolphins make you feel good!
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I know.


That really tickled me...


----------

